# Please help: Planned slingshot news on youtube



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The international slingshot community is growing strongly! The internet with forums like this one is no doubts one of the driving factors for this.

In order to further strengthen the community, The Slingshot Channel plans to release a "news magazine" on video, starting with one news show every other week. The contents will include (but won't be limited to):

- General news in the community
- Upcoming tournaments
- reports from tournaments and other events
- Short reports about new slingshots presented in the forums
- the "slingshot of the month" as elected here
- news from the world of commercial slingshots
- new slingshot videos
- other slingshot related topics

It will be presented "CNN style", however much more amateur-ish.

My request to you folks here:

First, I am looking for a cool name and I need your suggestions!

Then, I need all kinds of general input.

Let me know!

Jörg


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Great!!!


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Sounds great Jorg. This is kind of cheesy but how about *Slingshots 101*! JT


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Global Slingshot Roundup ?


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice idea!

How about CN Catapult News


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I like CN. That's good Frodo.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

A couple of thoughts from some one still new.

The name clearly identifying what the channel is about can be important. It is a trick between being catchy and clear.

I had no idea that terms like catapult, catty, were related to slingshots. But I'm from 
America. Consider what would be the most universal search term(s)? Somethings might not fit perfectly, but if promotion is paramount, the most highly recognized term(s) would be useful.

"All Slingshot News" came to mind, generic, simple, but identifies. Now Smitty's idea below catches the breadth of the channel.

"Global slingshot Round up", identifies what it is about. Is "round up" too American, for international? Jorg?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I think that is a great idea! I love internet shows like that! One of my favs is http://www.youtube.com/user/FastLaneDaily

How about "Bullseye Weekly" or "Catapult aNd Slingshot News(CNS News)"?


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I think Catapult and Slingshot News is a little bit illogical because catapult is just another name for slingshots...

Rayshot is right. It has to be clear what kind of news the channel publish.

Maybe The Slingshot News or something like this is best because of Jörg's The Slingshot Channel!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love this idea!!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the idea as well.
I also agree about the name confusion. In the USA, the terms slingshot and catapult are not the same object. We hear catapult and think more of medieval seige weapons or roman onagers. After a little effort, though, I'm sure we can be educated.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

RPN. "The Rubber Powered News" or the "Forked Stick Times" That would take care of the different names for slingshots from around the world. Just throwing ideas out there like everyone else?







Flatband


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I like "The Forked Stick Times". "Rubber Powered News" could cause some confusion... because of the OTHER famous product made out of rubber


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

How about, BALLS OF STEEL NEWS, ha ha jeff


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

haha i like BALLS OF STEEL NEWS!


----------



## Master Durchgriff (Jan 5, 2010)

"Beyond Release" (meaning every event that happens after the release of the sling at full draw)


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

What about "Slingshot news biweekly" - is that too blunt?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

If you want people to know what its about you will have to make it simple, how about, Slingshot _community news, 
jeff
_


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> how about, Slingshot _community news,
> _


Jeff, that hits the nail on the head. I think I will go with this name.

Jörg


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Jorg, when will the first one be? JT


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hopefully next weekend. I have less time on the weekend now as I am selling my house, have to follow my job 300 miles southeast. So lots of real estate tourists stealing my time.

Regards

Jörg


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Hopefully next weekend. I have less time on the weekend now as I am selling my house, have to follow my job 300 miles southeast. So lots of real estate tourists stealing my time.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jörg


Dont forget to get a house with a shooting range ha ha, good luck on your search, jeff


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I will be moving to the countryside, and I am looking for a renovated farm house with a huge barn. That would be ideal, don't you think?

Jörg


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I will be moving to the countryside, and I am looking for a renovated farm house with a huge barn. That would be ideal, don't you think?
> 
> Jörg


Good idea, you dont want any of them bone crushers going the the peoples next doors windows, ha ha, jeff


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

That sounds nice Jorg. JT


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Master Durchgriff said:


> "Beyond Release" (meaning every event that happens after the release of the sling at full draw)


I dabble a bit with catchy names in my own business. "Beyond Release" is a great name for it in my opinion. It's catchy and has a likeness and mystery to it that could draw some curious demographics, in addition to your slingshot enthusiast.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Beyond Release. That is a good name for it.


----------



## Quisling (Feb 2, 2010)

Slingshot Lust Intarwebz News Greatness (S.L.I.N.G)

Lame enough?


----------

